# Scrollbars (Scrollbox) für AGB und Impressum in ebay auktionen



## miketheking (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

das nächste Prob das ich im moment habe sind "Scrollbars" sofern der Begriff überhaupt stimmt.

Sprich ich bräuchte für eBay Auktionen und Co zwei Boxen in der Seite mit Scrollbalken zum runterziehen eben. Darunter bräucht ich nen [ DRUCKEN ] Butten wobei dann nur der Inhalt in der "Scrollbar" ausgedruckt wird.

In die eine solls Impressum ins andere das Wiederrufsrecht.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt, obgleich ich selbst dran zweifle 

Naja vielleicht kann sich ja doch einer vorstellen was ich meine bzw. suche

mfg

michael


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir das iFrame-Element weiter?


----------

